# Filling your bowl; the "Frank" method.



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Not OUR Frank, mind you...

An ongoing thread at Pipes.org discusses the "Frank Method" of filling a pipe bowl, and of course being a pipe newb, it's a big sticking point for me.

Link to videos auf Deutsch. (Sprechen Sie?)

Anyone tried this? Comments? Opinions?

I'm planning on some MacBarren vanilla cream this afternoon with this method, as I've tried the "3 layer" method with some spotty results. I'll post what happens. Just wanted to throw this out there for discussion.

S.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

It's been years since I smoked a pipe, but looking around in the mind's cob webs, they way they were packing it wasn't my prefered method. When he picked up the tobacco with three finger and slightly compressed it, that is how I used to do it. Pre-form it before you get it into the bowl, not to much, not too little. Then to push it into the bowl, I used to actually crook my ring or middle finger to pack it into the bowl and finish the loading. Have the bowl resting in one palm and with the other hand bend one of those fingers into an upside down u and push the "plug" into the pipe. When we wanted to be "cool" we would do that with only one hand. The trick is to get the plug uniform and of the right density to draw air at the right rate. Leave a little space at the top of the bowl b/c the tobacco will expand a little. Think about how tight a cigar is packed and try to get the pack about that tight. Hey, pipe tobacco is fairly cheap so practice makes perfect. If it doesn't burn right, dump the bowl and try again. Hoipe that helps Bro.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Well...can't say it was any better, (in a newish pipe) than the 3 layer method, but I contribute it to user error, (although I'll admit that I've been wrestling with the MacBaren since day one... well, more than the others).




Scott"pluggin'away"M


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that's solid tobacco, i'm about half done with my tin.... just wish this POS Nording i have been using to smoke it would work better (that's why my buddy gave it to me - it smokes like crap).

i read that topic somewhere a month ago.... i believe. i don't have time to read it now, but i think it may be similar to an old article i read in pipe and tobacco magazine from 2001??? 

can't check, i'm out of town right now.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Watched the video. Used the gravity then three finger and side pressure fill. From a newbs perspective it smoked much better than the past 4-5 nights experiences. 

Honestly, I was just grabbing and packing the bowl tight. Smoked ok but was always too hot and tongue twangy.

This made the smoke much cooler and the experience much more enjoyable.

GL Peace Ravens wing. Pretty darn good.

Thanks Madurofan.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I've used the "Method". Found it takes too much time and dosen't seem to add any extra enjoyment to my smoke  . Whatever method you use to pack your pipe a little practice and feel will go long way.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think we should get IHT to make an instructional video in English IMO.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

In the pipes.org thread, there's a video in English, (well, it sounds a bit Welsh actually). I needed to download DivX to play it, but it was easier to understand as mein Deutsch ist nicht sehr gut. Can't hook ya'll up with the link while I'm at work.... flippin' IT gestapo.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Scott M said:


> In the pipes.org thread, there's a video in English, (well, it sounds a bit Welsh actually). I needed to download DivX to play it, but it was easier to understand as mein Deutsch ist nicht sehr gut. Can't hook ya'll up with the link while I'm at work.... flippin' IT gestapo.


Is this it?
http://oege.ie.hva.nl/~berg6p/franck.avi


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

I think so...can't view that here at work either. So it's either the video mentioned above or some kind of foreign ****.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't know about the Frank method but I did stay at a flea bag motel last night.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

floydp said:


> I don't know about the Frank method but I did stay at a flea bag motel last night.


:r :r

Did you use the Frank method.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

What a magilla!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

*Pipe Packing 101 - The Frank Method*

OMG...I just smoked two bowlfuls of the most perfectly packed pipes I've ever had...I saw a post on another board mentioning the Frank method of packing and found the threads on it...also found a Danish(?) video showing how it's done and watched it a few times...it's not that difficult to master, really...the first time I attempted it I was able to do it twice (2 smokes) with no problem whatsoever...it was fantastic...both bowlfuls smoked dry and cool with no bite, stayed lit the entire way down with only occasional tamping and smoked completely to the bottom of the bowl with no trouble at all...I doubt if I will ever go back to the old way of packing with the exception of maybe flake tobacco...it probably also helped that I was smoking a new tobacco for the first time that I found to be absolutely fantastic, C&D Pennington Gap...what a great evening with my meerschaum! This is what pipe smoking is all about...here are links to the threads regarding this...also a link to the Gary Pease post about breath smoking which I've know about for a while, and a link to an article in English with photos and an explanation of this method...

Thread 1: http://forum.pipes.org/cgi-bin/discus/show.cgi?tpc=26&post=16642#POST16642

Thread 2: http://forum.pipes.org/cgi-bin/discus/show.cgi?tpc=8859&post=52199#POST52199

Thread 3: http://forum.pipes.org/cgi-bin/discus/show.cgi?tpc=8859&post=44415#POST44415

Rethinking Pipe Packing Post: http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze43wza/franck.html

Pease Post: http://www.glpease.com/Articles/BreathSmoking.html


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I tried the Frank Method last night. I think I got it right. THe bowl seemed to have an easier draw than usual, but it burned nice and even. I will try it again soon.


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

I tried it today, and I must say it was a better smoke. Not something you could easily do anywhere, but definately worth the extra trouble!:u


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow. Looooooooooooooooooooong smoke. :al .

(And this thread is worth bumping.)


----------



## RandalHall (Sep 27, 2006)

I am going to have to try this tonight.


----------



## RandalHall (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I tried it and let me tell you, it made a huge difference. I was using Peterson's Sherlock Holmes and I have had trouble in the past keeping it lit and it biting me. Tonight it was a cool enjoyable smoke and I could actually taste the complexity of the blend. It even had a cool sweet finish down to nothing but white ash. I think I have a new packing method.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Was going to start a new thread but found this one, I found a video on youtube in English that shows you how to do the Frank method, I used it the other day and really like it.
Here is the link for the video.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks... bout time we heard one with english translation. i've always wanted to hear how to do this.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

good video. anyone know what kind of pipe that is? very attractive indeed.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

There must be some hidden hypnotism there, because I couldn't seem to get enough of the third video where he says "just for one second, that's all". Maybe it's the accent.

That bowl filling technique looks interesting and the reasoning makes sense, so I will give it a shot next time I fire up the briar.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I tried the Frank Method once and it didn't do much for me. Of course, once is not enough when learning or trying something new. However, I procrastinated for over a year, before I finally decided to try it again, a few times, to see if it really was any better. 

SHAME ON ME! Once you get the hang of it, the Frank Method is far superior to any other old style, basic packing methods. 

Try it a few times, you will not be disappointed!!!p 

Johnny


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I tried the Frank Method once and it didn't do much for me. Of course, once is not enough when learning or trying something new. However, I procrastinated for over a year, before I finally decided to try it again, a few times, to see if it really was any better.
> 
> SHAME ON ME! Once you get the hang of it, the Frank Method is far superior to any other old style, basic packing methods.
> 
> ...


Ehhh...YMMV. I tried it for a couple weeks and saw no major difference in how my smoking was going. I'm not great at packing a bowl using either method, though. For me, it was learning how to breath that really made pipe smoking come alive.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Definately interesting that they use a torch lighter in Germany (part 3). I might give that a try on my bin pipe to see what I think.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

well i tried the Frank for the first time just tonight. I found it strange that after watching the video it seemed so easy to roll my thumb over the rim of the pipe and it seems like it came out perfect. I also loaded up a large-bowled briar with a damp Mocha aromatic for my wife and she commented on how well it smoked.
I think I'm gonna keep trying this until something comes along proving otherwise.

My biggest concern with the Frank method is that it may be difficult to load a bowl while driving in traffic :z :r


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Definately interesting that they use a torch lighter in Germany (part 3). I might give that a try on my bin pipe to see what I think.


*Please, forget the part about using a torch lighter, to light your pipe. One slip and you can destroy a meerschaum, dam near start a Cob on fire and instantly ruin the finish on a Briar!!! 
*
Johnny


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *Please, forget the part about using a torch lighter, to light your pipe. One slip and you can destroy a meerschaum, dam near start a Cob on fire and instantly ruin the finish on a Briar!!!
> *
> Johnny


as a fair noob I would likely agree. My wife was lighting for me and lingered off-center for no more than a full second and that briar now needs a sand and stain on the rim. I noticed in the video that Frank was very practiced at hitting the pipe at center-bowl.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

This method is just too messy for me. I prefer the Air Pocket method myself.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Bruce said:


> This method is just too messy for me. I prefer the Air Pocket method myself.


:tpd:

APM has worked well for me. much easier also.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll have to try this just to say that I have. I haven't had much luck with the APM method either though. Anyone got a video on that one?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

we should call you two either "Bruce.C" or "Mr.Bruce"... ppl thought that coppertop and I were bad at posting back to back...  
lol. :tg


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I've tried this with a couple blends in different pipes, the pipe breaths better, the tobacco seems to burn better and somewhat cooler.

It seems the flavor of the tobacco is different when the pipe is filled by this method as well.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I think that was Arnold Schwarznegger in the video. Sounded kind of like him.

Thanks for posting the vid - It helps to see what's going on.

I'll be BACK - :r


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I tried this yesterday and had a lot of success with it. The bowl burned more evenly, stayed lit better (I only had one relight) and tasted great. I can't say that I noticed it burn any cooler than usual, but I'll definitely be trying this method again.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong but I thought the Frank method was primarily for competitive endurance smokers trying to get the longest possible smoke out of certain amount of tobacco. I'm sure it works for general purposes as well but may be more trouble than it's worth for a causual smoke. I pack like my dad did. Insert pipe into tobbacco container use index finger to curl in the tobacco into the bowl. Found a little "touch" is all that is needed to pack a cool smokable bowl.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

gvarsity said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I thought the Frank method was primarily for competitive endurance smokers trying to get the longest possible smoke out of certain amount of tobacco. I'm sure it works for general purposes as well but may be more trouble than it's worth for a causual smoke. I pack like my dad did. Insert pipe into tobbacco container use index finger to curl in the tobacco into the bowl. Found a little "touch" is all that is needed to pack a cool smokable bowl.


Don't know if that's the case but didn't find it to be all that much more trouble. I was surprised at how quickly I was able to do it.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I haven't tried it yet myself. Just when I was reading about the method I kept running into competitive pipe smoking pages.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

gvarsity said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I thought the Frank method was primarily for *competitive endurance smokers*.......


  

There is a such thing as competitive endurance smoking?


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I spent probably 45 min downloading the 3 videos on dialup and it does without doubt have it's advantages. I wasn't about to use a torch but after I got it lit (on the first attempt) it was the only time the lighter was needed. A little dottle left, but I was smoking an aromatic, (Habana's Trout Stream) so it was a very consistant burn.

The only downsides I can think of is that it's not the best method if you only wanted a 15-30 min. half bowl smoke. I don't see anyway around fully filling the pipe. But I guess there's always DGT. Another very minor drawback, depending on what type of container you have the tobacco in, it can be a little messy. But a good deal of that could be attributed to the smoker. 

I was skeptical from the beginning, but by golly it seems to work very well.p 

F. Prefect


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gvarsity said:


> I haven't tried it yet myself. Just when I was reading about the method I kept running into competitive pipe smoking pages.


you probably kept getting "competitive pipe smoking" because that's how most ppl pack their pipes in those... it works.
2 grams of pipe tobacco lasts them over 2 hours.

i mildly attempted my own version of packing a pipe like that, and i can easily see why ppl do it that way. it was easy, smoked better, better flavor, lasted noticeable longer lasting, etc, etc.

stig, yes, there's competitive pipe smoking tournies. a lot of pipe shows have contests as well, but in europe, they are serious about it, have rules, and have a judge sit at your table and watch your every move.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Am I miscalculating or does 2 grams equate to approx. .07 oz Rather amazing.:bl If that's the case, we pipe smokers shouldn't EVER be complaining about the cost of an ounce of tobacco.p 

F. Prefect


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Thought the amount is 3 grams.
I was talking to Larry Roush today, and he brought up the fact that guys burn bowls out during smoking contest. Says this is very common, and that guys who enter never use a good pipe because of the frequency of burn outs. He also said if you ever attend one of these events, you can always smell burning briar, something that apparently not too pleasant!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

how do they burn them out if they barely keep them going the entire time?
is it because they burn them all the way down to the bottom?

at the KC pipe show, you get a brand new pipe, everyone gets the same style, and they also furnish you with the tobacco.

i always thought it was 2 grams, but it may be 3... i'll have to look it up.
found the article.

http://www.pt-magazine.com/backissues/summer2001/story1.asp
ah, it states 3 grams


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

IHT said:


> how do they burn them out if they barely keep them going the entire time?
> is it because they burn them all the way down to the bottom?
> 
> at the KC pipe show, you get a brand new pipe, everyone gets the same style, and they also furnish you with the tobacco.
> ...


That was a great read. Thanks!

Now I just need 2-3 hours of free time to give it a try. I started pipe smoking because I could put the thing down and come back to it later for goodness sake!


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

tried this out earlier in the evening. burned great (best ive had so far) and only had to relight once, which was my fault for letting it just sit for about 5 minutes. someone up above remarked that it might be to much of a hassle to pack this way, but i dont think so. maybe it is just because this is the way i have used since i started, but i can pack it as fast as my friend that used the more common three layer method.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

tried this method out again this afternoon. 
Pipe: aldo velani
Tobacco: old dublin

I was having some burn problems, partly related to the tobacco being just a tab too wet. I used the little needle thing on my pipe tool to poke a hole straight down the middle and relit. The hole stayed there for as long as i smoked. The tobacco burnt infinitely better, never had to relight. however, the pipe became ridiculously hot. This pipe generally smokes a bit warm, but this was burning to the touch, i had to hold way up on the stem. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Smoke slower or use a non-VA tobacco is it. VA seems to burn warmer for me.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

i believe old dublin is more of an english than a VA. I was smoking a bit fast tho.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nutiket_32 said:


> Any thoughts?


sure, i have thoughts.
i always thought anna nicole smith was hot, in a trashy way.

seriously. what portion of the bowl do we normally have a difficult time burning the tobacco?
the outside.

with the way the frank method works, the bowl burns from the outside in, because the outside is where the air flow is. the hotter outside tobacco should, logically, equal hotter walls of the pipe.

just my take. i don't go so extreme on the packing/mashing portion of the frank method, and it seems to work pretty well for me, not getting too hot and still allowing the middle to burn just as fast as the outside.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

IHT said:


> with the way the frank method works, the bowl burns from the outside in, because the outside is where the air flow is. the hotter outside tobacco should, logically, equal hotter walls of the pipe.
> 
> just my take. i don't go so extreme on the packing/mashing portion of the frank method, and it seems to work pretty well for me, not getting too hot and still allowing the middle to burn just as fast as the outside.


seems reasonable, thanks


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I use this very often, anything other than flake that will hold together long enough to stuff in the bowl gets this treatment. Makes for the best smoke but at times I have a problem with the bowl being a little short lived (not a question. I understand WHY that is):tu. Still a work to perfect.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

To those that are worried about the torch, I find a really good lighter with a soft flame does the trick nicely as well, though I leave the flame over the tobacco for three or four seconds rather than one. I personally feel much more comfortable with this level of control than a torch, especially when outdoors.

I use an Old Boy and it works like a charm.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

yeah as far as the torch goes... I've never had any real problem just using matches. I'm sure the torch works great when you get the motion down, but I don't want to risk harming my pipe every time I try to light it.


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

Tried this with 2 bowls this afternoon in my corn cob. Worked great, i think i have a new way of packing the pipe! Even burn, not a single relight, but i did notice the same thing that Nutiket noted, the pipe seemed to be unusually hot.


----------



## blacklagoon (Aug 21, 2007)

The first time i tried the frank method it gave me really bad tough bit so i dont know what happened but i think i need to give it another try.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

well apparently i suck at this method of packing just as much as any other. My tongue was burning once again


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't get the tongue burn issue. I do light with a Bic but I've been doing this methos with VAs and MacBarens tobaccos and I have no problem at all. Maybe you biters need to adjust the dryness of your tobacco to fit the method. Maybe youre too dry or too moist
p


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

That's interesting... I've even tried it with an aromatic (I like cherries, sue me.) and had no problems with tongue bite. I'm a pretty aggressive smoker as well.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

i could just be a terrible packer.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I think this one deserves a bump. I tried the Frank Method again tonight. I'd tried it a couple of times in the past and I guess I just didn't get. Tonight it worked great. The flavours seem to jump out at me. The baccy burned all the way through. I Needed to relight once. It was the dries smoke I've had in my short pipe smoking career.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey I read through the first page, didn't go through the other 4. But I use the frank method and it's worked pretty well for me. It's taken some practice but I can load with this method fairly quickly and "on the go" as well.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Anyone familiar with a Frank-type method that works with broken flakes?


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

With flakes they say sprinkle a few crumbs on top to help her fire up. But if its broken flake I often do a mini frank. Pack light at the bottom and a plug or wad of baccy on the top. I find the only problem with the F method is increased charring on the bowl rim.


----------



## ravkesef (May 4, 2011)

I'm a devotee of the Frank method, and find that it gives me a clean, cool, dry smoke, all the way down to the bottom, when I simply tip the pipe over, and a clean dry ash falls out. You can watch Achim Frank demonstrating his method on YouTube in 3 very short videos. Watch them a few times until you've got it down. A few cautions: don't smoke too fast. Don't tamp until the first relight, and then do so very lightly. And if you follow his directions carefully, you won't have any problem with charring the rim of your pipe. As Frank himself says in the video, he's smoking a Barbi pipe, and he can't afford to char the rim. If yiou will take the few minutes to learn this technique, you'll find yourself with a pleasurable smoke, an easy draw, and minimum relights.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm a fan of the Frank method, too, but using matches or a Zippo there's not much chance of scorching the bowl. Personally, I think Frank shouldn't be using a torch lighter to begin with! :tsk:


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I use the Frank method all of the time when I'm not traveling and have been using it for a couple of years. I load over an open file folder and dump the spillage back into the jar. After some experience, it's as quick as any other method I've tried.

I use a three burner torch and smoke cobs. As my three burner shoots the flame straight down, I've not had any rim burn problems (but I don't know if I'd use this method on an expensive pipe and I don't use it on my Altinok meer.) The "dab" with the flame is very brief and quickly lights the tobacco. For outdoor smoking with my cobs, the three burner butane is windproof and quick.

After getting the bowl burning properly, any touch ups are done with a soft flame (Thunderbird butane insert or IMCO G77R) unless I'm smoking outside in the wind.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use the 3 step method but to be honest I don't pay as much attention as I should. I have gotten to the point where I just go by feel. Sometimes it ends up being a 2 step method and I just go with it. When I tried the Frank Method my packs were to tight and the draw was effected.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I actually use a lazier, Franklich method. I gravity fill with a couple of taps to settle the tobacco, then pile a mound on top without the pinching that Frank calls for. I shove that in from the sides without putting my fingers in the bowl, ala Frank. It's not quite as tight as the Frank pinch-plug. If I go for the pinched version, I carry on with rolling it into a musketball and put it in an empty pipe, aka the "air pocket method". With the air pocket, you have to work at it to overpack it. (conf. musketball, cannonball).


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Interesting I will have to give this method a shot seems promising. I did however watch all three YouTube videos and I wonder why you do like five exercises in the first video and only really use one of them in the remander. Maybe somebody can explain thanks.


----------

